Ask HN: How concerned are you with the new Nexus 6P from nexus 6p - coned88
======
zcdziura
Not very. As disappointed as I am over the lack of inductive charging, like
what I currently enjoy with my Nexus 5, the 6P looks like a pretty great
device. Huawei's in a great opportunity with that phone to break into the
American market.

